# ? about premier electric poultry netting & winter



## Mel- (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi,

I really have problems anymore being available to open and close the coop at dawn and dusk, especially during the winter. leave before it's light, don't get home till well after dark. so I bought some of the premer elec poultry fencing and completely surrounded the coops.

it's been wonderful and nothing including my cats will go near it. before I bought this, I had lost a few birds the days before and even surprised a possum in the coop when it wasn't even completely dark yet. I'd never had trouble in years as long as I got out there to close up by dark or not long after !


but, how will it hold up to winter snow and ice? it's not that bad here in indiana but I'd really like to get as many years out of this stuff as possible.

but at the same time, I still can't be there right at dusk to shut them up.

the way I work anymore, I'm not sure what I would do without that fencing. I can't leave the chickens in their coop all day during the winter. my parents live down the road and they used to open and close it for me but dad has really bad gout now and drives his lawn mower instead of walking around the farm and I'd rather he not.

so, is it usable in the winter?

thanks alot.


----------



## craftnkids (Sep 6, 2009)

I live in Georgia- so I probably have no right answering this, but here I go anyway!
I would think it would not harm it. It has been made with those conditions in mind, right? I can't imagine the manufacturers wouldn't have realized it would be used in all types of weather.
It doesn't sound like you have a choice anyway! Especially now that daylight is short, and nighttime long!
Angela


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If you google around you will find that they make automatic coop door closers!
They run on a timer and will close whenever you set them to do so.

But the Premiere fencing is fantastic and holds up fine through the winters.. it can take unbelievably bad treatment and still work great.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Mine does just fine, no issues with snow. Freezing rain and ice on the fence will drag it down a bit but is springs right back as the ice melts.

KB


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

I currently do as you do, surrounding the coop with Premier poultry netting. I have not taking my birds through the winter, but I winter grazing my sheep using Premier electronet as the only fence and it works great. I also use Premier's heat lamp suspended in the coop on cold nights. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mel- (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks a lot for your responses. wish I had coughed up the money for this stuff years ago, it is wonderful. my chickens miss free ranging but this has really freed me up.

chickenista, I have seen the automatic timers and looked at them before buying the netting. right now I have several coops and would either have to spend on several or combine them into one coop. but I do think they are an option. wonder how often you have to change the timer to keep up with the darkening days.

thanks again. this relieves my mind.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

How does it not short out when it's half buried in snow?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How does it not short out when it's half buried in snow?


It DOES short out in snow, like any electric fence would


----------



## Mel- (Mar 30, 2004)

ok, six inches of snow on the ground for the last month and it doesn't work. back to having to open and close doors.

checked the charger, it works and both power and ground clips spark but barely get a flicker on my tester.

is there anyway to get this working? what if I went to the trouble to dig away all of the snow I could on either side of the net?

thanks for any help.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

I just turn mine off when the snow shorts it out. Keep the shotgun and spotlight handy until it melts.

KB


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> what if I went to the trouble to dig away all of the snow I could on either side of the net?


That would help.
The snow touching the fence AND the ground is what is draining all the power


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got about a fooot and a half of snow and mine is working- with a 50 mile fencer. Not incredibly hot but so far the coyotes haven't got in.

Over the last 5 years the snow has knocked over the mesh and buried sections, and it quit working. I would say it is not ideal for snow, but passable if you don't mind digging it out.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

kbshorts said:


> Mine does just fine, no issues with snow. Freezing rain and ice on the fence will drag it down a bit but is springs right back as the ice melts.
> 
> KB


I agree. I put some extra posts on my fence to support it. We had heavy ice storm come through and it survived it just fine.


----------



## Mel- (Mar 30, 2004)

I put extra fence post between each built in so no sagging. andmetal post at each corner. but i just bought premiers 6 joule charger that was specifically for the fence. will start digging tomorrow maybe since more is on its way (snow). thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If only the horizontal wires are "hot" you could possibly figure out a way to disconnect the bottom wire until the snow melts


----------

